# Cheetahs play with antelope instead of killing it



## LizardKing (Jan 29, 2010)

D'awwwww.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 30, 2010)

No wonder their species are nearing extinction.


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 30, 2010)

Awwww how cyoot.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 30, 2010)

They're more bored than they are hungry, obviously.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 30, 2010)

Seems like my brotheren have found a soft spot for antelope.. how about that... no wonder they can't keep up with us....


----------



## Hir (Jan 30, 2010)

This made me :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 30, 2010)

The animals of the world are banding together to exert revenge on mankind. The end is nigh.

But if it's just one of those heartwarming stories of retarded animals, then :3


----------



## Scarborough (Feb 3, 2010)

Does the first pic look photoshopped to anyone else?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

Scarborough said:


> Does the first pic look photoshopped to anyone else?


Yeah. If I just saw that picture, I'd think it was complete bullshit.


----------



## Scarborough (Feb 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yeah. If I just saw that picture, I'd think it was complete bullshit.



No seriously, the cheetah's paw doesn't really look right. Like there's something wrong with the shadows and the outline of the paw or something.

It's also possible I'm crazy.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

Scarborough said:


> No seriously, the cheetah's paw doesn't really look right. Like there's something wrong with the shadows and the outline of the paw or something.
> 
> It's also possible I'm crazy.


I was agreeing with you :|


It looks like the cheetah's paw was copy pasted in there.


----------



## Azure (Feb 3, 2010)

And the three male cheetahs became vegans and lived happily ever after in a gay commune.

Best comment.
​


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 3, 2010)

fuck it made me do the :3 face too


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 3, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> And the three male cheetahs became vegans and lived happily ever after in a gay commune.
> 
> Best comment.
> ​



They're the Cheetahmen, I see.


----------



## Mari (Feb 3, 2010)

Omg... so cute! <3


----------



## Kairuk (Feb 5, 2010)

No, it wasnt Photoshop.. It wasnt playing either... 
IT WAS _*MIND CONTROL*_!!!!111!!!!ONE!!!!1


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2010)

now the impala returns to the others, tells them that cheetahs arent that bad and BOOM! free meat for the cheetahs! 
those twisted bastards... looks like they try some new tricks now that they are nearly extinct...


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 5, 2010)

That is awesome!   *bookmarks*  Nature turns our perceptions upside down once again ^^;


----------



## Marietta (Feb 5, 2010)

Cute~ <3

This kinda reminds me of those old cartoons where the big mean-looking dog would always take care and look after the itty-bitty mini-kitty.

Once again, cartoon were right.


----------

